# Staffpad to Studio One and BBCSO



## mopsiflopsi (Apr 20, 2021)

Noob question here:

I have a composition that I want to transfer from StaffPad to my DAW (Studio One). I tried exporting it as MIDI, but it didn't translate very well. There's no articulation data being passed it looks like, and the modulation data from the generated file is actually changing the expression control on by BBCSO instruments rather than dynamics. 

I'd figured I'd have to massage things on the DAW side, but this feels like doing a lot of work twice. What is the ideal workflow for this? I'd be grateful if you can share some tips to make this less painful.

TIA


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 20, 2021)

I only export stems to Studio one. Or else I go to Dorico via XML


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Apr 20, 2021)

I suppose I could try XML to Notion and then to S1.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 20, 2021)

Unfortunately, StaffPad does not handle MIDI very well. Always export to XML.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Apr 21, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> I suppose I could try XML to Notion and then to S1.


That's exactly what I do and it works great!


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Apr 21, 2021)

Cass Hansen said:


> That's exactly what I do and it works great!


Do you happen to have a ruleset for BBCSO Pro? Or know where I can find one?


----------



## Cass Hansen (Apr 22, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> Do you happen to have a ruleset for BBCSO Pro? Or know where I can find one?


Unfortunately I don't , I haven't used BBCSO . Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 22, 2021)

There's a Rules section on the Notion forum; good place to look/ask


----------

